# Finished my snowblower conversion



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice, cord ftw in the cold (or for $$ and reliability) got a link for the coupler?


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

the coupler is Mercotac 430 Brushless Slip Ring
i picked it up on EBay for 60$
I rand the ground through the smaller pins.

There is a 230 version of the coupler with only 2 pins if you don't care about ground.
Also it is much easier and safer to just have a fixed plug come out the center axle and unplug during unreel and reel-in.


----------

